# vivs



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

sorry if this is posted else where 

http://www.pets-classifieds.co.uk/c65d22732.php 


i had a look,e-mailed the person and could have got a great deal on to 4x2x2 vivs...if id found them earlier i wouldnt have ordered my other 2 through select(shit)exoticsuk.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

:twisted: close to me too very tempting


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

A friend of mine bought a job lot of 3ft vivs from these people and they are very nice indeed! Prices are amazing too, I'll be ordering from them in future I expect


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm..dont see any prices on that page...am i being a Plumb?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I can only see a minimum order of £350 but what do you get for that?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

It depends on what size vivs you get as to what they cost and how many you can get for the minimum £350. I think my friend said her vivs worked out at about £30 a piece.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Just asked my friend and she says she bought about 20 36x15x15" vivs. They were just £27 each :shock:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Argh the dreaded double post!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

:shock: I will make a note of their contact details for future use. I could do with a load of matching vivs but its going to have to wait until after christmas now.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

After this year at uni I think I'll get a few, no room until im back home properly!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I dont even know where i would find room for 20 vivs but its probably worth and sell half :lol:


----------

